# Hola otra vez!



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hola al grupo.. .Llevo fuera de la bici por un rato, pero me gustaría emprezar a retomar. Realmente extraño el monte.

Que sitios siguen siendo buenos? Creo que SNT sigue siendo bueno, que tal el Chico? Sigue estando bien mantenido? Seguro?

En la semana tengo que quitarle las telarañas a mi bici y ver que todo siga funcionando, pero me gustaría saber que opciones de lugares siguen siendo buenos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mi estimado Roberto , 

Si tu llevas fuera de la bici un rato , aquí el H.Foro esta muerto desde hace ya un ratototote, ja ja ja .

Lejos quedaron aquellos tiempos de publicar las salidas ,subir fotos , presumir bicis , comentar sobre varios tópicos del mountain bike , discusiones , etc .etc. 

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ni modo.
Bueno, una mini reseña. Un amigo de la prepa me dijo que le habían prestado una bici, que si podíamos salir. Bueno, fuimos al Ajusco. Uta, el asiento te recuerda mucho cuanto tiempo llevas sin rodar! jajajajaja
Estuvo super divertida, pero eso de condición física... a recuperarla!
Saludos.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Vaya que no hay mucho movimiento. Que bien que ya andas de vuelta en las rodadas, sube unas fotillos cuando puedas.


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

the last biker said:


> Mi estimado Roberto ,
> 
> Si tu llevas fuera de la bici un rato , aquí el H.Foro esta muerto desde hace ya un ratototote, ja ja ja .
> 
> ...


La culpa es de Facebook


----------

